# New Car Ferries for Wightlink



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

I've been off line for about a month so am out of touch a bit.

There was a bit on the news a few weeks ago about Wightlink buying new ferries for the Portsmouth/Fishbourne route.

The news said that they will be larger but slower and run on Diesel instead of HFO. 
Car lanes will be wider and up to forty more cars will be carried.

Anyone have any more info?


----------

